# Did I mess up without knowing?



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

As you all know I had to take Boomer to the emergency vet the other night.

I notice he was in pain right when I was feeding him.

Now everytime I feed him at night, he wont come get his pettin and stays clear of me. I've been given him pettin every single time before he eats for months, it's our normal routine.

Now he cowers down when I set the bowl down and actually peed!!

OMG what did I do!?! How do I fix it!?!

He now associates feeding time with going to the vet. Bless his precious heart, my heart is broken that I may have ruined him.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Time and patience. Set his food bowl down and then go sit 20' or so away. Let him eat, if he comes to you fine, if not repeat. Take a book along so that you have something to do other than stare at the guy.

A couple of days of letting him come to you will make things right.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Fowler, anyway you could free choice feed for awhile, and not just interact with the pup at feeding time. IE: don't just associate you being there with feeding.

Be patient and relax, don't be tense the pup will sense that. Spend more time with him. Brush the pup. Give the pup as much love and affection as you can. Treats - chopped up beef heart. Anything to make it so when you are there, it is allllll good. I think this will pass. I'm sorry I missed the news about the vet trip so didn't know what was up.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice ONG2 and Goatress, He is still nervous at feeding time. I just ignore him and place the bowl down and walk away. He loves pettin and to be brushed. He's not scared of me till I bring out the food bowl into the paddock


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

New bowl? Different shape and color? Carry it in a box? Just some thought to try to change the routine enough so he won't associate it with bad things.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

What would happen if you didnt feed him from the bowel for a few days, and feed him from your hand. Then gradualy feed him in the bowl but give him a treat from your hand while you are by the bowl. ....


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

I would pour a little something nice on his food to make it irresistible to him. He'll forgive you soon enough LOL

You being hesitant now is feeding his fears. _You_ also have to forget the vet visit. 

The different bowl idea is also a good one to try. And change where you feed. You will get past this and find your friendship again


----------

